# please help me



## tammyh_30 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have been married to my husband for 9 yrs. We have the amazing kids. 

This might sound crazy but I really do need a lot of help. My husband wants to do oral sex. I don't like doing it he gets mad at me because i get choked and gag when I am doing it. How can I over come the taste and swallow. My marriage is not doing good because of this and I don't know what to do.


----------



## homebuilder (Aug 25, 2012)

You can Have oral sex without him ejaculating in your mouth. My wife doesn't let me cum in her mouth
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Forget the swallowing for now. 

Here is a site that has some ideas that will help.

Oral Sex Tips - How to Give a Great Blow Job - Redbook


----------



## IsGirl3 (Nov 13, 2012)

It does sound crazy. Not that your husband wants you to do oral sex, but that your marriage is suffering because of this. You're saying that if you do oral sex, everything will be OK in your marriage? There must be something else going on because I don't think oral sex is the secret to a happy marriage.

There is no reason for you to choke and gag during oral sex unless you are deep-throating your husband, which you do not need to do to make your husband feel great. I read somewhere that deep-throating doesn't feel as good as in the mouth anyway.

If I was you, I would start a lot slower than that. You can lick up and down his penis. You can just put a comfortable amount in your mouth. You can use your mouth on the top part, and pump up and down the base with your hand. If you can put a popsicle in your mouth, you can put a penis in your mouth.

I have never once swallowed. I just don't want to. So when I feel he is about to come, I finish him off with my hand. In the last few months, I let him come in my mouth, and spit it subtly out on his belly afterwards.

I'm just disturbed though that your marriage hinges on this.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Make sure that he showers, or is clean before giving oral sex. Hopefully he already does this.

Orange zest - breaking off a piece of orange peel (or another citrus fruit), holding it about an inch away from a man’s penis, and bending it backwards so that a zesty “mist” flies off the peel and onto the penis is one way to make fellatio taste better

Mint. Try sucking on a mint (or mint tea) prior to (or while) going down on a partner

Flavored powders. Many sex boutiques sell flavored powders â€“ I like Dust Me Pink from Pure Romance (some people think that it tastes like Smarties candies) and some of the Kama Sutra branded powders available at local sex boutiques â€“ that can be sprinkled on men’s or women’s genitals and then licked up. I also like the Mint Julep flavored body sugar from Tulip in Chicago

Flavored lubes – these are sold on line, at sex shops and novelty shops

He can make it taste better by eating foods like kiwi, watermelon, pineapple, and celery to lighten the taste. Make your semen taste sweeter by incorporating plums, blueberries and cranberries into your diet. Beer and coffee will make you taste bitter and dairy products can produce putrid tastes.


----------



## tammyh_30 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you,
For you help but I also have another question. We don't use toys are anything my sex life sucks also. What else can I do to make him happy?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Could you tell us a bit more about your marriage and sex life. It would help.

What are the ages of your children?

How often are the two of you having sex? How often does your husband want sex? How often do you want sex?

Why do you say that your sex life sucks? What going on or not going on?


----------



## tammyh_30 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have been married for 9 yrs. we have three boys together ages are 9 8 7. He thinks kissing is nasty we haven't kissed in a year. I want him to kiss me more often and make sweet love to me.
We have sex every night its just boring to me. We do the same old thing every night.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

So for 8 years he was ok with kissing. And now he think's it's nasty?

Does he do thinks for you so that you have orgasms when you have sex?


----------

